# Ariens 11528LE 2006



## Roy

I purchased my Ariens 11528LE from HD in 2006.

Here are my observations and feedback on this purchase.

First I bought a 7hp version... Found it to be under powered... I tried a 9hp version and loved the power... At 9hp I felt like doing my neighbor's driveways just for fun... HD however was sold out of 9s so this is the 11.5 hp Ariens..

One thing I discovered is that the HD version is NOT the same as the 11.5 hp model sold at the pro shop... Even Ariens's website shows the 11.528LE as exclusively sold at Home Depot. 

I had several problems right away with the machine... The pull chord did not operate correctly and the compression release mechanism was not operating correctly... When I stopped by at HD to inquire about the issues I was amazed at how many Ariens throwers were in for repairs and returns and how many reconditioned units they had... 

It almost seemed like someone must have been sabotaging these units.

HD had these issues fixed for me at the pro shop. It wasn't embarrassing...
It did take time and was not easy to transport.

The drive mechanism began to slip after doing one driveway.. I have discovered how to stop this... Tape up all the many holes and openings in the metal body of the machine... tape up the pully housing so water can't follow down into the belts... Newer versions have an flange built in to prevent this..

The shute deflector cable froze up on my unit... The newer ones have them mounted so the end of the cable loops around and faces down.. Water has a difficult time getting up and in..

These two problems seemed like they should have been sorted out before 2006... but now... thanks to this forum, the machine runs like a champ.. The only other thing I would add is... The belts go after 8 years due to time... Time alone kills fan belts.... It's a good idea to change your belts every 8 years...

Thanks for reading.... Good luck.


----------



## Roy

*Pics*

Here are some pics.


----------



## Roy

Here are some pic of newer machines... (post 2006) Showing cable routing and plastic flange... I guess it took 80 years for Ariens to get it right. .. Well ... everything seems easy when looking back.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Roy, thanks for this review...But there are many other improvements that can be made to these early model 926000 machines. I will get part numbers soon.

1. Autoturn kit
2. Double Auger belt pulley kit
3. Drive improvement kit
4. Remote trigger kit (if not upgrading to Autoturn)
5. Chute quick turn improvement kit
6. Engine baffle
7. housing baffle
8 belt cover with flange.
9. 3 blade impeller
10. Top load iron gear-case kit
11. shaft anti-rotation kit
12. new skids

That's about $600-$750 worth of kits

Predator 420cc engines are another $350


----------

